# Gènere d'alguns mots



## jazyk

La meva no és una pregunta, sinó més una constatació. M'he adonat de que el català "acompanya" el castellà en la qüestió del gènere d'alguns mots que pertanyen al gènere masculí en la majoria de les llengües romàniques.  Aquí tenim alguns exemples:

portuguès - o sal, italià - il sale, francès - le sel, castellà/català - la sal
portuguès - o mel, italià - il miele, francès - le miel, castellà - la miel, català - la mel
portuguès - o sangue, italià - il sangue, francès - le sang, castellà - la sangre, català - la sang
portuguès - o leite, italià - il latte, francès - le lait, castellà - la leche, català - la llet

Em demano si ha estat per "contaminació" del castellà (i per què el castellà utilitza el femení en aquests casos si en llatí s'emprava el masculí?) que el català ha adoptat el gènere femení en els mots descrits més amunt.


----------



## jester.

Esto es muy interesante, pero yo creo que podría ser una simple casualidad.

Te explico por qué creo esto: el castellano y el catalán son dos idiomas que están muy cerca el uno al otro, geográficamente. Por eso es lógico que las palabras que has mencionado tienen el mismo género.

Pero el portugués está igualmente cerca al castellano así que debería tener los mismos géneros para las palabras mencionadas.

Sabes probablemente que el castellano, el catalán, el gallego y el portugués pertenecen todos al grupo ibérico-romance así que se podría decir que son parientes.

Pero aunque son parientes no tienen el mismo género en esas palabras y por eso digo que se trata de una casualidad.


Mira, hay otros ejemplos de ese fenómeno.

La mayoría de los idiomas romances ha adaptado el género masculino para las palabras terminando en -or/-ore pero el francés hace una excepción:

el calor/il calore/la chaleur
el vapor/il vapore/la vapeur

Pero incluso hay excepciones a esta regla también:

la flor/il fiore/la fleur

Jazyk, has encontrado un tema interesantísimo pero me temo que no hay explicación para el fenómeno.

(Disculpas por no escribir en catalán)


----------



## jazyk

> el calor/il calore/la chaleur
> el vapor/il vapore/la vapeur


Puc adjuntar que aquí en portuguès també s'utilitza el masculí: o calor.



> Pero incluso hay excepciones a esta regla también:
> 
> la flor/il fiore/la fleur


I aquí el portuguès és com en castellà, en català (la flor) i en francès: a flor. L'interessant és que en aquest cas sols l'italià ha mantingut el gènere original del llatí, que era masculí.


----------



## Samaruc

Hola,

De tota manera, el gènere no sempre coincideix en català i castellà: el front/la frente, el nas/la nariz, la dent/el diente, el costum/la costumbre, els llegums/las legumbres, la calor/el calor, (la) l'anàlisi/el análisis...


----------



## jester.

Samaruc said:


> Hola,
> 
> De tota manera, el gènere no sempre coincideix en català i castellà: el front/la frente, el nas/la nariz, la dent/el diente, el costum/la costumbre, els llegums/las legumbres, la calor/el calor, (la) l'anàlisi/el análisis...



Esta observación contribuye a mi suposición de que el género de las palabras se haya elaborado al azar.

O sea, no completamente al azar, pero con muchas excepciones.


----------



## jazyk

La majoria d'aquestes paraules coincideixen en gènere amb el portuguès, l'italià i el francès: o nariz, il naso, le nez; o costume, il costume, le coutume; os legumes, i legumi, les légumes; a análise, l'analisi (femení), l'analyse (femení).

La dent i la calor coincideixen amb el francès: la dent, la chaleur.


----------



## jester.

A mí me gustaría saber si alguien puede explicar ese fenómeno, porque listar palabras con sus géneros no es difícil...

Creo que hay tantos ejemplos de esas palabras inconsistentes entre las lenguas romances que podrías listarlas para siempre.

Opino que tenemos que encontrar una respuesta a la pregunta que jazyk formuló en el inicio de este hilo ("Em demano si ha estat per "contaminació" del castellà (i per què el castellà utilitza el femení en aquests casos si en llatí s'emprava el masculí?) que el català ha adoptat el gènere femení en els mots descrits més amunt.") pero creo que podríamos ampliar la pregunta a todos los idiomas derivados del latín.


----------



## jester.

Por cierto, he buscado en un libro que tengo, que se llama "Die Sprachen der Welt" (Los idiomas del mundo), escrito por el lingüista Frederick Bodmer, que describe ese fenómeno pero que lamentablemento no lo explica. Quizá esto signifique que no haya explicación después de todo


----------

